# stage3 für P4, welches? [solved]

## pablo_supertux

Hallo,

Ich hab heute mir einen neunen PC zusammen gebaut und nun bin ich bei der Installation  :Smile: 

Bis jetzt habe ich gentoo nur auf pentium3 Rechner installiert, das ist kein Problem.

Ich will eine Installation vom stage3 machen für einen P4 Rechner.

Unter irgendein_gentoo_mirror:/release/x86/2006.0/stages finde ich 3 verschiedene stage3:

- stage3-i586-2006.0....

- stage3-i686-2006.0....

- stage3-x86-2006.0....

was sind die Unterschiede zwischen diesen 3 Stages? Welches sollte ich nehmen, oder gibt es kaum Unterschied?

Danke für die Hilfe

----------

## andix

Meines wissens nach keine von denen. Früher hats noch eine pentium4-stage gegeben: stage3-pentium4-2005.1-r1.tar.bz2. Nur wiso es die nicht mehr gibt weiß ich nicht...

----------

## firefly

naja es gibt schon einen  :Wink: 

*i686* für Pentium(2 ?) und größer

*i568*  < Pentium(2?) und größer 486

*x68* läuft auch auf einem 386 ohne probleme  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *andix wrote:*   

> Meines wissens nach keine von denen. Früher hats noch eine pentium4-stage gegeben: stage3-pentium4-2005.1-r1.tar.bz2. Nur wiso es die nicht mehr gibt weiß ich nicht...

 

danach habe ich gesucht, aber im 2006.0 Profil gibt es (noch ?) nicht.

@firefly: danke, ich werde dann x86 nehmen.

----------

## firefly

für pentium4 kannst du i686 verwenden.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

i686 ist richtig. Wichtig ist nur, dass der CHOST stimmt (was bei 686 der Fall ist).

Pentium 4-spezifische Optimierungen fehlen natürlich in dem Paket, aber du wirst ja ohnehin die make.conf anpassen und dann werden die Pakete beim selbstcompilieren automatisch mit Optimierungen gebaut.

Wenn du nicht solange warten willst (bis eine neue Version erscheint), kannst du das Neubauen bei installiertem System mit emerge --emptytree system natürlich auch erzwingen.

ChrisM

----------

## NightDragon

Morgen  :Smile: 

Jope der P4 frisst alle oben Angegebene Stage3-Installationen.

Aber bei einem P4 fände ich eine stage3 schade.

Btw., hier meine make.conf für den P4.

Sie hat sich altbewehrt... viel mehr würde ich darann nicht ändern... Ich war schon ziemlich heftig am optimieren, aber da gabs dann mit der Zeit probs...

```

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=pentium4 -mmmx -msse2 -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FEATURES="ccache candy prelink" #distcc

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

CCACHE_SIZE="450M"

```

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Morgen 
> 
> Jope der P4 frisst alle oben Angegebene Stage3-Installationen.
> 
> Aber bei einem P4 fände ich eine stage3 schade.

 

naja, ein emerge -e world habe ich sowieso gemacht, ich bin erstaunt, wie schnell das ging, wenn ich an die letzten Tagen mit meinen alten P3 denke... ich hatte noch nie gesehen, dass c++ so schnell kompiliert werden kann,   :Shocked: 

also, ich habe i686 genommen und habe bis jetzt kein einziges Problem gehabt, keine Compilfehler oder ähnliches.

edit: (wie unhöfflich von mir)

Jedenfalls, danke @alle, die geantwortet haben  :Smile: 

----------

## alfcyber

Hallo,

warum ist dieser Thread als <solved> gekennzeichnet?

Die eigentliche Frage, war doch, wo der Unterschied liegt zwischen den Stage Archiven 586,686,x86...

und diese ist eigentlich unbeantwortet. Es ist auch in der Dokumentation keine Beschreibung auffindbar.

Feststeht nun nur, dass die x86 Stage am wenigsten zum runterladen ist.

-Aber wo findet man zumindest eine kurze Beschreibung der Unterschiede?

Ergibt sich letztlich ein signifikanter Unterschied im Systemaufbau, wenn man z.B. als AMD64 Benutzer

auf eine x86 Stage aufbaut anstatt auf der möglichen 686? Wirkt sich dieser auf die Systemgeschwindigkeit

oder Stabilität aus?

Es ist doch von Gentoo sonst alles so gut beschrieben; und hierzu kein einziger Hinweis?

----------

## Keepoer

Hmmm,

das Thema hat soeben auch meine Aufmerksamkeit erregt  :Smile: 

Ich habe mal eben in meine make.conf reingeschaut und festgestellt, dass ich wohl die x86 gezogen hab.  :Wink: 

Zumindest steht bei mir CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu".

Kann ich jetzt einfach auf i686 setzen und mit emerge -e world das System neu bauen lassen? Hab nen Centrino.

Würde sich da denn so viel bei tun? Ich meine von der Performance (etc.) her?

MfG

Keep

----------

## HelloWorld

 *alfcyber wrote:*   

> Die eigentliche Frage, war doch, wo der Unterschied liegt zwischen den Stage Archiven 586,686,x86...

 

Es gibt meines Wissens keinen wesentlichen Unterschied. Die Programme in diesen Stage-Archiven sind einfach mit Optimierungen für Pentium >=1 (i586), Pentium >=2 (i686) oder < Pentium 1 gebaut. Außerdem ist der CHOST in der make.conf voreingestellt.

----------

## alfcyber

tach auch,

@helloworld

"mit optimierungen gebaut"

erklärt aber nicht wieso x86 < 50 mb und z.B. 686 > 100 mb

oder?

----------

## Hilefoks

 *alfcyber wrote:*   

> erklärt aber nicht wieso x86 < 50 mb und z.B. 686 > 100 mb oder?

 

Nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen  :Wink: 

Auf meinem Mirror (ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/releases/x86/2006.0/stages) sind die Stage3-Archive alle nahezu gleich groß. Die kleinen Abweichungen stammen dabei tatsächlich von den Optimierungen für die entsprechenden Architekturen.

----------

